# Vinegar Vs Ceramic



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Noob question, will vinegar dissolve ceramic????



If so, then how to run vinegar thru a filter (to clean out the tubes and etc)


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Vinegar will not dissolve ceramic. What kind of tubes are you trying to clean? HOBs I run through the dishwasher.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Why not just buy a tube cleaner?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

He might be on a well like me and have lots of lime build up. I have to clean my filters every 6 months all of them lol


----------

